
Copyright Office Adds DMCA Exemption for ‘Abandoned’ Online Games - rolph
https://torrentfreak.com/copyright-office-adds-dmca-exemption-for-abandoned-online-games-181026/
======
syspec
Very interesting.

The article mentions, that the exemption only applies when archivist legally
have the source code for the game (usually provided by the original entity
that created it).

What are some examples of companies providing the source code to projects? I'd
like to support those companies buy purchasing their other products if
possible

------
basilamer
I never before thought much about archiving multiplayer games, but this made
me give it a thought. I imagine wanting to show my children Fortnite in 15
years and actually being able to play with them- that would be incredibly
wholesome

------
Fjolsvith
Would love to get the server code for Landmark.

------
nexuist
(from 2018)

